# MK677 questions / sides?



## lseactuary90 (Dec 11, 2022)

Test 300mg / week and NPP 300mg / week.
Stacking with MK-677 12.5mg / day (Mon-Sat, Sunday off). 
Taking L-cartine in the morning also. 

I have the liquid MK677 (25MG/30ml) and take 0.5cc (0.5ml) per day in the evening before bed jabbed in the fat around the stomach. I was taking a capsule (10MG), having the sides below, hence swapped to a liquid but continue to have the sides. 

Have noticed:
1) lips get dry despite water intake 
2) sleep is disturbed (waking up every 4-5 hours) but do fall asleep again and when I wake in the morning I’m generally fine 
3) stools generally are more on the liquid side regardless of fibre intake or food in general 
4) slightly on the warm side at night but don’t have a temperature or night sweat 

Are these sides normal?

I was planning to start Ipamoralin in the evening for 4-6 weeks with the MK677 and wonder if I should jab the MK677 in the morning instead.


----------



## Rockroid (Dec 11, 2022)

I only have experience with oral form, id crave sugar alot more then normal, and have restless sleep also, thats about the only sides id experience, the hunger would taper off for me after a few weeks, for me it just wasnt worth it for what i got outta it.


----------

